# String Stretcher



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Spend the $45 or so on the BCY stretcher setup. Money well spent. I was going to build one too, but time and money made the BCY one a much better deal. I can put almost 500# of pressure on my strings if I choose.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

you could get a 10 foot section of electrical conduit channel pretty cheap, then use 3/8 bolts and big washers to slide inside the the track, then take some steel tubing and have a welding shop make 2 posts with a brace on the back side and drill a hole in the top of each and put a hook bolt in each and there ya go,,you set your length, attach your string to each hook, then tighten the nut on one end to stretch. My first string jig I made was out of the same conduit channel, makes one awesome jig,,very very sturdy, after i made my T bars with 3/8 bolts for posts I would take a ratchet strap and use that to stretch.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

got any pics of that?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is a stretcher that I built. Not the prettiest but it works well.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats what I was talking about,,the one that kris has shown above is the electrical conduit channel, his bases are much better than what I had in mind, awesome job kris ! !


----------



## rdbwc5 (Dec 4, 2005)

I use a 2x8 with a boat crank on one end and a eye bolt on the other. Hook your string to each end with a carabeaner and crank to the desired poundage.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> Thats what I was talking about,,the one that kris has shown above is the electrical conduit channel, his bases are much better than what I had in mind, awesome job kris ! !



Thanks! It's probably a little over Kill but there are alot of forces involved and I did not want to have an issue. I can stretch the heck out of a string with that thing!!

Kris


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

so you made those pieces i take it. Any chance you would build me one? I can get the channel obviously just need the ends.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes I did make those pieces. I might be able to build some more if you wanted. It might take me a couple weeks though.

Kris


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Let me know, tried to PM you but your inbox is full.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i use two unistrut L BRACKETS with two holes in them and two 5/16 J bolts with a spring.i also put two 7inch unistrut 4hole couplings on the L brackets to make it high enough. hope this helps


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

any pics of those L barackets you used?


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anything new lately, what size spring is that on the one end?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

get the uni-strut l- brackets at any electrical supply house,get the ones with 2-holes in each leg of the brackets.look up automan he made some the same way.i have no way of doing pictures.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I think this is what you are looking for. 
Look further on in the thread to see some upgrades and improvements
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740149&highlight=El-Cheapo

Here is my Jig it doesn't have any welding in it but it does have a bit of milling to create the spring slot.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1374668&page=2

Full plans can be found here
http://nwspinner.com/index.php/patsstringjig


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I built my entire jig with no welding and only basic tools. It uses a pneumatic cylinder.


----------

